# NO LG remote codes on D12-100?



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

On my new LG 32LD350, most of the LG remote codes I find in the documents will work for power, mute and volume, but I would also like to find a code that will work the TV input source on the remote.

Does anyone have a suggestion?

My receiver is a D12-100.


----------



## kcaudiofx (Dec 27, 2009)

in TV MODE hold down MUTE and SELECT then ENTER in 960 should do it



jtudor said:


> On my new LG 32LD350, most of the LG remote codes I find in the documents will work for power, mute and volume, but I would also like to find a code that will work the TV input source on the remote.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion?
> 
> My receiver is a D12-100.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

ALL DirecTV white remotes come with the Input button DISABLED. The "960" code is like a toggle switch; if Input is off, entering the code turns it on, and if it's on, entering the code turns it off.

I "960" every new DirecTV remote I touch, out of sheer habit. I'd bet I've done it at least 5000 times.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Just a side note, the model of the receiver has absolutely nothing to do with the codes in the remote.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

RobertE said:


> Just a side note, the model of the receiver has absolutely nothing to do with the codes in the remote.


That's true, but maybe he meant the codes that the receiver shows in it's on-screen code listing, when you go into the remote setup menus on the D12's...


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> ALL DirecTV white remotes come with the Input button DISABLED. The "960" code is like a toggle switch; if Input is off, entering the code turns it on, and if it's on, entering the code turns it off.
> 
> I "960" every new DirecTV remote I touch, out of sheer habit. I'd bet I've done it at least 5000 times.


Worked like a charm!

Thanks!!


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

dishrich said:


> That's true, but maybe he meant the codes that the receiver shows in it's on-screen code listing, when you go into the remote setup menus on the D12's...


Exactly why I mentioned the reciever model, there are no codes for LG at all in the setup menu on the D-12. I had to find codes by googling for them.


----------

